# Nip Tuck



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sorry didn't post sooner but I forgot. Monday when i checked, my old nip pass did not have the 5th's episode on it. I had to re enter the SP and it did record last night

hope yours worked or you caught it.


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

mine was messed up also, caught in time to fix it. This seems to happen a lot with FX shows


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i guess they have a more "sophisticated" system than abc, regular fox etc  House picked up just fine from last year. That's what i dont get..wouldn't fx and fox have the same computer thingamagiggies?


----------



## GT3NE1 (Aug 10, 2001)

I fired up the Now Playing List last night hoping to watch the season's first episode of N/T and it wasn't on there. I checked the recording history and it hadn't been skipped. I look at my season pass list and it was ranked as #2. 

I then created a new season pass and they were both in the season pass list. The only difference I could see was the new one had the channel number in () after the name of the show and the old one did not. I deleted the old one and the recordings were still scheduled. 

So, I got that fixed, but I wonder how many other shows/channels this will happen to?


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

yeah, not sure.
Funny thing was, on my DTV tivo, it wasn't even in the CHANNEL QUIDE.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

No problem here; N/T recorded just fine without attention from me, even the oddball length - 1:11.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

For those that dont already do it, it's time to start looking at your history list once a week to see what isn't recording. (or isn't even noted as being not recorded lol)

i got the summer off doing it but now i can see it's necessary to do this again every week.


----------



## islander (Sep 15, 2002)

GT3NE1 said:


> I fired up the Now Playing List last night hoping to watch the season's first episode of N/T and it wasn't on there. I checked the recording history and it hadn't been skipped. I look at my season pass list and it was ranked as #2.
> 
> I then created a new season pass and they were both in the season pass list. The only difference I could see was the new one had the channel number in () after the name of the show and the old one did not. I deleted the old one and the recordings were still scheduled.
> 
> So, I got that fixed, but I wonder how many other shows/channels this will happen to?


I've seen this happen to FX several times before.... but haven't had it happen on any other channel.

It's like the tivo thinks FX was dropped from the schedule, and a new channel has been put in it's place, that just happens to also be called FX.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

My SA2 caught Nip/Tuck just fine, however my HDTivo did not... Strange!

Deleted, and re-added and all's well...

Nice of FX to put in those old episodes in with virtually NO information so they get recorded too THANKS FX


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I just noticed that my SP was _not_ picking up tonight's (9/12) episode, but caught the premier last week and is scheduled to record next week as well. No other conflicts, so I'm not sure why it wasn't marked to record.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The season pass on my HR10-250 is picking up the 9/12 episode just fine.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

willbhome said:


> No problem here; N/T recorded just fine without attention from me, even the oddball length - 1:11.


Mine too, but it recorded the repeats too. The data guide doesn't show anything about the show, so Tivo must think they're all new. Oh, and I have Cox cable.


----------



## Brass (Sep 13, 2006)

My Season Pass Didn't Record Nip Tuck.
So did I really miss THREE SHOWS?
Did this happen to other folks or did I just do something stupid....

Thanks....


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

only two have been out, so setup the pass to record it on Saturday. I caught the previous MONDAY show, on Saturday. Never thought I would see Brooke Shields, "takin it" on prime time TV.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Havana Brown said:


> Mine too, but it recorded the repeats too. The data guide doesn't show anything about the show, so Tivo must think they're all new. Oh, and I have Cox cable.


Same here...it's recorded NT 2 extra times now. It's got something to do w/the guide description from FX I think, as the ones recorded the 2nd time don't say _repeat,_ and the description is very generic.


----------



## rook (Jun 16, 2003)

My DVR has yet to record an episode of Nip/Tuck. I have to remember to manually enter it as it keeps missing them.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

try deleting the SP and recreating...if you did that already then sorry, no idea what's wrong


----------



## rook (Jun 16, 2003)

I did try that and moved it to the top of my SP list, even though nothing else records on Tuesday nights (nothing worth a crap on tv)

I even turned off parental controls (against my better judgement) but it still misses them. Luckily it re-airs 2-3 times a week and I can manually add it if I remember.

I have had a few programs lately record, but then pop up that it wasn't rated and needed our password to watch it. Every show had a clear rating in the corner when begining but apparently the network tags are getting stripped or forgotten. No problem now that I turned off PC, but I will probably re-enable it since it still didn't make a difference and missed last nights Nip/Tuck episode


----------

